# Nylak da Otter.  :3



## Nylak (Aug 30, 2008)

*Name:* Nylak
*Specie:* North American river otter
*Gender:* Female
*Age:* 21
*Height:* 5â€™2â€
*Weight:* 100#
*Eyes:* Brown
*Build:* Relatively average; more on the muscular side, with muscling focused on lower body and upper arms (little chest/stomach/back definition). Definitely not feminine.
Fur pattern: Low saturation brown with soft cream highlights along face, throat and underside.
*Personality:* Energetic, but not spastic. Very active and physically oriented, she loves to be busy with her hands or body constantly, and will lose her mind if confined for too long. Loves physical labour almost as much as intellectual stimulation, and loves the feeling of being completely physically spent at the end of the day. Naturally enjoys the water, especially those sports that include crafts, such as kayaking and sailing.

Profession: Student, USDA meat animal/carcass inspector, AI technician
Major: Large animal veterinary medicine, reproduction focus
School: University of Missouri
Favorite Animals: Wolves + Horses
Hobbies: Art, horseback riding, reading, kayaking, laser and yacht sailing 
Favorite Food: Salmon sashimi and seared raw ahi tuna
Favorite Drink: Anything sugarless and caffeinated
Favorite Song: â€œStripped,â€ Shiny Toy Guns cover

Significant Other: On and off again female partner, non-furry.
Sexual Orientation: Bi, but definitely prefers dominant females. 
Sexual Personality: Softcore masochist. Submissive, but will balk if subjugated too harshly.
Preferred partners: Canines, preferably domestic.


----------



## Shouden (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey. It is good to know a little bit more about the infamous Nylak. I thought about getting into animal psychology with a focus on wolves, but I am not so sure anymore. I feel more like just settling down somewhere. I too enjoy hard work. Makes you feel good about yourself when work for something and can say "hey, I did that with my own two hands." Builds character. Anyways, just wanted to comment on this. Later.


----------



## darkdy50 (Aug 31, 2008)

you sound and look sexy....sadly, im not your type *sighs*


----------



## Marodi (Aug 31, 2008)

She sounds so cool. Looks great too xD


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Aug 31, 2008)

Before i even knew your gender, Nylak looked male to me, glad to have it cleared up.


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Aug 31, 2008)

Such a friendly face, and deep eyes! That's also a darned good reference sheet, by the way, nicely done ^.^


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 1, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeous, my favorite feature is her eyes.


----------



## Glennjam (Sep 2, 2008)

Otter! =O She looks pretty ^^ *glomps*


----------



## Chapstick (Sep 2, 2008)

Very detailed. I dunno why, but i love the way glasses look on a otter


----------



## Telnac (Sep 6, 2008)

Very sexy.  Good job!


----------

